# meeting new people



## ethel (Jul 14, 2008)

we are moving in august to xylefagou and im worried we will be lonely are there sports clubs for the children, they like football, tennis and karate. are there places where i can learn greek and are there social clubs where we can meet people and hopefully make new friends. we would be grateful for any suggestions. thanks


----------

